# Ogee Bracket Feet on Bandsaw?



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

I might have a job building a 3-drawer nightstand with ogee bracket feet that is a copy of an existing piece in the client's home. The feet are made from three pieces each, mitered at 22.5 degrees, to give a 45 degree face at the corner.

I always see people cut the cove of the ogee on a tablesaw, taking out waste bit by bit, cleaning it up, then cutting the side profile with a bandsaw at a 45 degree bevel and assembling. Couldn't one just cut the cove on a bandsaw with the stock on end (grain running horizontal), then lay it flat side down on a miter saw to cut the miters? Wouldn't that miter cut just automatically give you the cove profile at the corner the same way it works when cutting outside corners on crown molding?

In my case, the pieces for the feet are short enough to run through a bandsaw on end to cut out the cove. Is the reason people often run it through a tablesaw due to their feet pieces being too long to run on end through a bandsaw?

Am I missing something?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

I have seen them done on the bandsaw before but haven't done it that way myself. I've done mine on the tablesaw. I think the reasoning is that you can set up to do one board with a consistent profile on the tablesaw. However, as you point out, for short brackets the bandsaw approach should work just fine and possibly even quicker overall.


----------



## barringerfurniture (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks rkober. Yes, for the reason you mentioned, the table saw is starting to sound better to me now. Plus you could still just miter it on a miter saw from there just like with crown molding to get the outside corner profile.

So then, I guess I'm wondering why people prefer to trace the corner profile separately on the flat (back) side then cut it out at a bevel on the bandsaw. Just doesn't seem as good as a simple miter saw cut from the front. (of course I haven't tried it yet).

I guess there's just more than one way to skin a cat.


----------

